# New Born Portrait Photography Tutorial - On Location!!



## jason324 (Jan 29, 2013)

In this highly detailed tutorial, I go over the set-up my wife and I used on Sunday for a Newborn Portrait session. The session was long, but we managed to get a few decent photos in the process. 

*Newborn Portraits - On Location Studio Photography Tutorial*




Jay


----------

